
Google's Android Market: Cathedral or Bazaar? - apu
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080829-googles-android-market-cathedral-or-bazaar.html
======
DenisM
If there were multiple android markets as article proposes I would have to put
my app to and collect money from all of them.

And in that case I'll just stick with the iPhone. Having a single store with
millions of eyeballs is a good thing.

On a related note I am disappointed that google still does not offer adsense
for mobile apps. There are several iPhone analytics/ads platofrms already and
google is not one of them.

~~~
peregrine
And most of them are unprofitable...Google doesn't create the next best thing
they make the next best thing better.

~~~
DenisM
I would be surprised if they turned profit - iPhone app store is only 7 weeks
old.

